# delorme procedure



## willette (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my surgeons gave me the code 45130 for a Delorme procedure.  My notes state that a Delorme procedure is code 45505.  The op reads:
The mucosa was incised circumferentially and dissection was carried proximally circumferentialy in the submucosal mucosa was reapproximated to the distal edge with circumferential simple interrupted 3-0 Vicryl sutures which were also placed through several "pleats" of rectal muscle.  

Any feedback?
Thanks greatly!


----------



## medah (Aug 6, 2009)

*Delorme Procedure*

I guess I am totally confused.  According to CPT a Delorme Procedure is also a pericardectomy.  I wouldn't think there would be 2 procedures on 2 different organ systems with the same name.


----------



## willette (Aug 7, 2009)

You are correct, there is a cardio code also.  This is for a rectal prolapse.


----------

